# 1989 Nissan Exa Pics



## Exa_Chick (Mar 8, 2004)

Here's some photos of my Nissan Exa.


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Aww it's so cute...Who's your boo Who's your boo boo doo doo...Just teasing. Looks nice


----------



## Exa_Chick (Mar 8, 2004)

LOL! Thanks howling_S13!! :thumbup:


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

I believe our version of that is called the Pulsar. There was a car I saw when I was down there that I was kinda diggin. What is that one called that is half car half truck? Something like our El Camino.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nice lil Exa you got there, welcome to the board!


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

In the famous words of whiteb14.....

Slam Dat Mofo


----------



## Exa_Chick (Mar 8, 2004)

* 
Yeah howling_S13, your versions are called Pulsars over there. The Pulsars over here looking nothing like the Exas. 

Thanks sentra94xe. I happen to think it's nice too. I love my baby....lol!! Just washed it yesterday. Hadnt washed it for about 3 weeks.....got very dirty!! 

[email protected]!! 
*


----------



## quadking51 (Mar 2, 2004)

thats a pimpin ride :thumbup:


----------

